# Spell verlernt nach Tod - Wie das?



## MaZz3 (5. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab grad ma mit D2 angefangen und bin auch das erste mal gestorben und hab mich wiederbelebt aber hatte meinen feuerblitz nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich aws falsch gemacht? wie krieg ich dasn wieder?

kann mir wer helfen?

wäre sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so far, MazZe ... !


----------



## Yalda (5. Juli 2008)

Naja wenn du "gerade erst" wieder angefangen hast, und noch keine Punkte in die Talenttrees gesetzt hast....

Vermutlich hattest du einen Gegenstand mit +1 auf Feuerblitz an. Leiche wiederfinden, Sachen anziehen, dann müsste er wieder da sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Yalda schrieb:


> Naja wenn du "gerade erst" wieder angefangen hast, und noch keine Punkte in die Talenttrees gesetzt hast....
> 
> Vermutlich hattest du einen Gegenstand mit +1 auf Feuerblitz an. Leiche wiederfinden, Sachen anziehen, dann müsste er wieder da sein.


/sign


----------



## MaZz3 (5. Juli 2008)

danke euch, hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

